# Strange image appear in quotted text



## TimO (1 Aug 2007)

Now, it may just be that my copy of Firefox has gone nuts, but now whenever anyone quotes someone else's post, the Yorkshireman's avatar appears?! 




_click on thumbnail for largeness_

This seems to occur on all quoted text, not just stuff which I have quoted.

Is it just me, or are others seeing strangeness?


----------



## Arch (1 Aug 2007)

TimO said:


> Now, it may just be that my copy of Firefox has gone nuts, but now whenever anyone quotes someone else's post, the Yorkshireman's avatar appears?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that I've noticed no...

<preview post>

Nope. Not happening to me (using IE)

That's a very bizarre bug to have...


----------



## TimO (1 Aug 2007)

Very odd. Restarting Firefox didn't cure it, but clearing the cache did. The cache structure must have got a mite corrupted somehow, and that Avatar had somehow replaced the




image.

It was a bit unnerving having multiple images of the Yorkshireman staring back at me in most threads!


----------



## Amanda P (1 Aug 2007)

<Yorkshireman rubs hands and leers at the camera in evil manner>

"Fust, TimO's computer. Now then, 'appen as like, next Ah'll tek over t'world..."


----------



## Arch (1 Aug 2007)

Uncle Phil said:


> <Yorkshireman rubs hands and leers at the camera in evil manner>
> 
> "Fust, TimO's computer. Now then, 'appen as like, next Ah'll tek over t'world..."






Trying very hard to stifle "laugh out loud"!


----------



## TimO (20 Aug 2007)

Gods, it started doing it again!

Only this time it was the "twisted" icon ie  being replaced by Blonde's avatar!

I couldn't work out why Mr Phoebus's sig had a picture of Blonde in it!


----------



## Arch (20 Aug 2007)

Oh dear Tim, I think the forum is playing with your mind!


----------



## TimO (20 Aug 2007)

Arch said:


> Oh dear Tim, I think the forum is playing with your mind!



Well, the pixie sat on my desk doesn't think so . . .


----------



## yenrod (20 Aug 2007)

Do a virus check.......!


----------

